# Sammy's first master test



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

And he passed and came through the test clean!! Only 2 refusals on the blinds and great lines to the marks. The water series had a breaking bird but Sammy stayed steady. My 21 month old puppy passed all my expectations on a very hot weekend in April. Couldn't be more proud of him. Also very proud of Cooper who got his 11th MH pass at the same test. Couldn't ask for a better weekend!


]


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

woohoo congratulations!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Sammy! Can't believe he's already running Master!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Well done to all of you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Amazing and awesome!!! Way to go!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Wowza you two - talk about rocking it!! Great job and big congrats!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Holy cow!! That is incredible!! We are still working slow but surely towards a first Senior test!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I heard a little rumor that Sammy was the youngest dog running Master, too


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

On another note, I'd love to see a stacked photo of him. He's probably about 6-9 months off of full grown now, if he's anything like his Daddy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Such awesome doggies Rita!!!! And an awesome Teacher!!!! Congrats!!!!!:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! 

P.S. I heard you met some of the Alaska handlers & dogs down there at the test. They told me that Sammy is a super nice dog and wondered about his breeding. They were all rather impressed by him!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I really enjoyed meeting the folks and dogs from Alaska. You have a great training group! I may have talked Bob into coming to the national in September.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

> On another note, I'd love to see a stacked photo of him. He's probably about 6-9 months off of full grown now, if he's anything like his Daddy.


I will try to do that Barb.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That is VERY COOL!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

2golddogs said:


> I really enjoyed meeting the folks and dogs from Alaska. You have a great training group! I may have talked Bob into coming to the national in September.


Bob's dog River won GRCA National Qualifying Field Trial in 2014 at Cheraw. It would be nice to see Bob come to national this year. But it's also during hunting season, and Bob is out there as often as possible hunting. He is all about getting every duck he can! So I doubt we see him at national. He has some really nice dogs. Bob and John and Baron are all very nice guys to train with. I'm glad you got a chance to meet them all!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

AWESOME! Congratulations! 

We went back to the drawing board working to stay on land and not every time you see water you get in it.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

2golddogs said:


> I really enjoyed meeting the folks and dogs from Alaska. You have a great training group! I may have talked Bob into coming to the national in September.


P.S. I forgot to mention that Bob and crew thought your boy was beautiful! And they thought he was fabulous at the test! They were very impressed with your guy Sammy!


----------

